# Fox/Parker



## Colonel Sanders (Sep 24, 2005)

I saw on the savage arms website that they are bringing back Fox and on the remington website they are bringing back Parker. I read online that remington is going to get partners that manufacture side by side,over and under,and muzleloaders for 2006 so there should be some sweet shotguns coming out hopefuly not to expensive


----------



## rfox (Jan 18, 2006)

> hopefuly not to expensive


Remington is taking 50% deposits and the gun retails for 50K. And they want to reach about 10 pieces per year based on orders. Then take orders. Connecticut Shotgun Manufacturing will be building it. They make the guns that make you go - WOW!.

They also specialize in the A.H.Fox brand and they are breath taking guns in way of detail.

I dont think Tony Galazan (CSMC) knows how to make a poor quality replica.


----------

